# Price of PSP battery,charger, 2GB card ?



## metalfan (Jun 12, 2011)

Plz help me on the prices of these for a PSP 3004 in delhi . Should i go for sony battery,card and charger or cheaper brands will do the needful as i am having a tight budget.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 12, 2011)

9.5k Battery and charger come with the console.

Memory Stick needs to be purchased separately.


----------



## metalfan (Jun 12, 2011)

Buddy, Actually i have PSP with me but without battery,charger,memory stick also the body is disfigured (so iam thinking of replacing the body too).


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 12, 2011)

Sell it and save for PSP Vita.


Battery and Charger are quite expensive. The charger is around 1k-1.5k and Battery is 1.5.

*www.theitdepot.com/details-Sony+Battery+Pack+(PSP-S110E)_C47P9818.html


Non branded will probably cost half of that.


----------

